# Type 1 diabetic, 23+3 weeks pregnant



## Becs85 (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi,
I was just looking ro get some advise/reassurance.  I'm currently 23+3 weeks pregnant and I've not felt any movement. I haven't seen my usual midwife for 4 weeks due to her being away and then us being away and then we got Covid! (I usually see her weekly due to having high BP, too). We saw the community midwife today and we expressed our concerns, she did a heartbeat check and all was okay with that and she said she felt the baby move, but I didn't. Everything was okay with our 20 week scan, too.
So now I'm stressing that there's something wrong with me and if I don't notice any pattern changes or anything and something happens to the baby I won't know and I'll never forgive myself. My wife and I have been on a very long and painful journey to get this far and its really worrying me.
I'm due to be seen in the diabetic ante natel joint clinic on Wesnesday and I will talk to them, too. Has anyone experienced anything similar? I'm told I've got to wait until I'm about 26/27 weeks before it's a concern to them and I'm due a growth scan at 28 weeks but that seems a lifetime away right now.
The community midwife did say to try ice cold drinks and watch my tummy for movement which we will try when we're home, but this pregnancy journey has been so hard and we were really looking forward to these moments where it almost makes it feel real and like it's actually going to happen. 
Thank you for reading.


----------



## Inka (Jul 23, 2022)

@Becs85 Do you mean you haven’t _ever_ felt any movement, or that you previously felt movement but now don’t? If it’s the latter, please phone the number in your maternity notes for advice and reassurance.They’d rather have 100 phone calls that turned out to be nothing than miss the rare one that needs medical input.

Do you know where your placenta is? If you’ve never felt movement, then maybe your placenta is at the front of your uterus? This isn’t uncommon and can cushion movement. Cold drinks, ice cream, and gentle pressing with your hand can trigger movement as can lying in certain positions.

Sending you a hug. I know how stressful it can be when you don’t feel movement. xx


----------



## merrymunky (Jul 24, 2022)

I was just about to say it could be to do with the position of the placenta. If you have an anterior placenta (where is on the front wall of the womb) then you may not feel movement as soon as others. It cushions the movements somewhat.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 9, 2022)

Everyone gets movement at different times, so unless it is movement you did feel and now can't then please try not to worry.

How did it go at clinic?


----------



## Jackey (Aug 9, 2022)

My daughter through her whole pregnancy only felt two movements but she was checked on a weekly basis it was something to do with the placenta and lazy baby which she still is lol


----------

